# Súng mở ốc bằng điện nội địa



## nguyenminhquang (8/9/21)

*Súng mở ốc bằng điện nội địa*
Súng bắn ốc bằng điện (hay còn gọi là máy siết bu lông dùng điện) là 1 trang bị mang tới đa chức năng, được vận dụng trong phổ thông lĩnh vực như xây dựng, sửa chữa, cơ khí... Nếu bạn đang cần mua một loại súng bắn ốc chạy điện thấp, chất lượng, có giá cả thấp thì chớ bỏ lỡ thông tin này nhé. 
*Máy siết bu lông dùng điện Dongcheng DPB12*
Dongcheng DPB12 là một loại máy siết bu lông tiêu dùng điện giá thấp, được rộng rãi người dùng tin tưởng tiêu dùng và Đánh giá cao bây giờ. Mẫu máy này là trợ thủ đắc lực của đa dạng thợ cơ khí, thợ tu tạo ô tô, xe máy...
Súng mở ốc bằng điện Makita 6922NB
Súng siết, cắt bu lông bằng điện nội địa Makita 6922NB được cung cấp từ Nhật Bản mang kỹ thuật tiên tiến.
Súng này tiêu dùng công suất tối đa mạnh mẽ 1330W. Súng sở hữu tốc độ ko chuyển vận tối đa đạt được 1800 vòng/ phút. Từ đấy giúp việc mở, siết và nhất định ốc và bu lông được nhanh hơn.
Súng mở ốc bằng điện nội địa Nhật Bản này với ngoại hình công tắc ngay trên tay cầm nên việc dùng cực kỳ dễ dàng. Súng mở ốc bằng điện Makita với dây dẫn dài giúp việc tiêu dùng súng phương pháp xa nguồn điện cũng được thuận tiện.
*Điểm hay của súng bắn ốc hàng bãi Nhật*
Súng bắn ốc bằng điện hàng Nhật nhắc riêng đối có người Việt Nam mà nói thì đều có uy tín rất lớn. Chẳng hề tự nhiên mà có được điều này, mà bởi vì trật tự phân phối của Nhật Bản luôn đảm bảo các tiêu chuẩn chất lượng cao, hướng đến sự tiện ích cho người sử dụng. Các sản phẩm máy móc của Nhật thì luôn với độ dai sức đáng nể.


----------

